# Found a nice photo of me and Tess at our first show!



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

You both look great


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats a great photo of you two!!


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

That's an awesome photo 
And wow! Isn't Tess a stunner!! *jealous*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Hahah thankyou 
Yes she is quiet a special girl .


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a lovely picture, I love her browband 

Your jacket is SO similar to my friend's:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is too  Same silver piping! I love my showjacket, I have a thing about the perfection shwoing needs and I just love to get dressed up. We were at the show and I was walking through the crowds of the non-horsey world wearing my Snazzy jacket and matching helmet riding my "Show horse" and the non-horsey stopped to admire me and Tess. It was a wonderful feeling. I know I sound like a right stuck up weirdo but it is a good feeling.


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

awwww nice pic you both look so sweet


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAhah thanks Lucy


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you done any more shows?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You both look great! Tess is a pretty girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Freya: nope, Tess isn't reg yet  We got away with it a Cessnock though

MHF: thankyou


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a cute pic!!! You both look really great!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou GH


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Very cute. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou Sunny


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> What a lovely picture, I love her browband
> 
> Your jacket is SO similar to my friend's:
> 
> View attachment 60582


Lol. My good old bb


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Mhm, thanks again for letting me use it.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG you guys look so cute. I love Tess. She is so sweet. We all adore her.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

You guys look great  when will you be showing next?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

no problem


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks tegan 

Not sure when next, hopefully soon! Its had with school and all though :/


----------

